# 911 help



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hey yeah my filter decided to shut off and wont come back on and I tried another filter and it iisn't working either on my saltwater tank I plugged all of it in, fed water to both and they wont fuckin work and I don't want my fish to die


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

is it the fuse


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

naw because everything else works on the circuit breaker I will try unplugging everything and replugging it in once again and yeah wrong forumn sorry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i ment the fuse in the plug on the filter not the fuse box


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sh*t I dunno the one that spins I tried it on both and then I even cleaned out my old filter before I put it back on then reput the filter media back in it


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am so lost why it wont work and stopped working I remember something about changing the filter media bag so it wouldn't be backed up should I do that and save the old one on a towel and try it real quick?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

try the fuse thats your bestbet i think if it burned out you would know


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the fuse on the filter it is really early and I have no clue which fuse ur talkin about


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

inside the plug that goes in the wall there should be a fuse well in the uk i dont know about us plugs but there should be


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

What Kinda Filter Do you have? Is it an Aquaclear? If it Is, it's probably the engine. Easy to fix. But if not Aquaclear I have no idea....


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

do you have a powerhead you can throw in for temporary ciruclation and oxygenation?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

What did you do before the filter just stopped working? try hitting it where the engine is that fixed mine couple of times









Also unplug the cable and try pluging it into different sockets. and check the fan if it is loose or not inserted fully into the hole and clean it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

both are whispers I am going to cry in a minute I don't want to lose my fish and everyone is at work







I don't think us plugs have this fuse you talk about I have tried everything I can think of and I dunno if a new one will work and I have to wait a damn hour for them to open this fuckin sucks


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I did all this I will try again


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i think you'll be okay. they should be able to take no filter for an hour. do you have an air pump going to the tank?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have one of those fake coral things that blows the bubbles up really fast up do I need to take the powerhead off my other tank?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah an air pump it is always on


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

UK guy we here don't have fuses in the plugs itself, Our plugs only have 2 heads, sometimes an extra one for groud but there is not fuse.

Smell the engine see if you could smell something burning.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a Whisper and thats what I do. Just try what I told you, I hate those damn Whispers they always go out on me like this.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

holy sh*t u guys I got it to work I took off the connecter to make i longer on the other filter and it is working but I don't understand why the other one wont work


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Make sure that rod that connects to the fan and gets inserted into the engine is fully inserted. Also while plugging your Whisper smell and listen to the engine if there is any sound or smell of someting burning.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

you could add the powerhead, if its not too strong. is this the 55 or the 10? the main concern is keeping the tank oxygenated, and the air pump should do that until you can go to the lfs. i think you should be fine. spend a little extra $ and get a good filter, a penguin or aquaclear


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well I dont get paid till friday and I am like out of cash out of the money plus my mom owes me some mula but it is all to friday let me check the filter again and make sure it is all kosher I will have kev fix the other one when he gets home and possibly go get a new filter later


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

10 gallon and the powerhead is to strong if it fucks up again I will add the powerhead I just want to sleep now, but I smell salt no burning the engine on the bottom seems a lil hot but I think that is normal cuz I just put it on there and yeah it has to work for like 4-5 hours if not more depending on if kev has to work after the dentist


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

mucho respect and thanks goes out to you all that tried to help me when I was freakin out thanks dudes


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

the lil engine thing is not hot either so I can go back to bed yay. lets wake up and have a better day


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Lets wake up







, what time zone you live in it is like 11:00AM now in Eastern times.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> UK guy we here don't have fuses in the plugs itself, Our plugs only have 2 heads, sometimes an extra one for groud but there is not fuse.
> 
> Smell the engine see if you could smell something burning.


 lol stupid americans


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

so you dont have a earth in you'r plug's i question how does it ground if it goes wrong ?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

It just blows up, we "Americans" are use to things blowing up so we don't fear fuseless plug. Strong, Proud, American Forces


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

wow thats crazy it dont make sense


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> wow thats crazy it dont make sense :laugh:


 I agree


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

usually appliances have their own fuses or the circuit has its own breaker. i've never had any electrical things blow up on me yet.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

fuses are good but you need a ground for the circuit to run off if the fuse dont go you americans live raw man


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

heavy duty appliances have a third plug which is the grounding plug


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

you still live raw


----------

